# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Forgive me forum, for I have sinned.

## gadgetman

Cooked up a dose of venison for dinner tonight and cooked it medium rare/medium. Big improvement on well done. I repent my well done ways. For penance I will cook the back straps rare/medium rare.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Wirehunt

You just cook them backsteaks rare, in one piece, then rest it slice and add rocksalt.

----------


## Dundee

just add watties your sins will be forgiven :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> You just cook them backsteaks rare, in one piece, then rest it slice and add rocksalt.


That will be the aim for the fallow that is still awaiting attention.

----------


## Wirehunt

> just add watties your sins will be forgiven


This is why your banned from Fiordland.

----------


## veitnamcam

We have converted you at last!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Brothers we have a convert.  One less on the dark side.

----------


## ebf

> Brothers we have a convert.  One less on the dark side.


Er yes Rushy, but how the hell are we going to wean Dundee off the bloody watties ?

GM : repeat 10 times each morning, and you will be alright - smoking hot pan, sear outside, meat off, let it rest  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> just add watties your sins will be forgiven


You are not what I would call "a fit and proper person"

----------


## R93

> just add watties your sins will be forgiven


I wish I knew you in the Army Dundee. You would have seen the top of Waitangi so many times!! Or at least till you purged yourself of that Tucker F#$ker :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> This is why your banned from Fiordland.


Imagine the cost. A load in for the pax and gear and a seperate load for his friggin watties!

----------


## Wirehunt

Some arsehole put sweet chilli all over the backsteaks including the fillets this year, smothered it in fact. I just grabbed the bottle and heaved it into the scrub.
He's just had his last trip with us.

----------


## R93

> Some arsehole put sweet chilli all over the backsteaks including the fillets this year, smothered it in fact. I just grabbed the bottle and heaved it into the scrub.
> He's just had his last trip with us.


Smothered is way over the top but sweet chilli does compliment some venison dishes.
You must be a hard man to please WH?
I would most likely only last one trip with you as we'll. my cooking would be good enough I spose. My constant flatulence, snoring and my general demeanour would result in a lack of any future invites.

----------


## Rushy

[QUOTE=ebf;116063]Er yes Rushy, but how the hell are we going to wean Dundee off the bloody watties ?QUOTE]

Kidnap and Cold Turkey come to mind

----------


## Wirehunt

> Smothered is way over the top but sweet chilli does compliment some venison dishes.
> You must be a hard man to please WH?
> I would most likely only last one trip with you as we'll. my cooking would be good enough I spose. My constant flatulence, snoring and my general demeanour would result in a lack of any future invites.


The rest you mention is standard  :Wink:   :Grin:   But you don't fuck the best venison there is with any type of tucker fucker.

----------


## R93

> The rest you mention is standard    But you don't fuck the best venison there is with any type of tucker fucker.


True. I reckon Dudee needs a forum intervention. He can shout the piss. :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> True. I reckon Dudee needs a forum intervention. He can shout the piss.


Happy to be part of the intervention.  If it comes to it I can hold his arms.

----------


## hunter308

> The rest you mention is standard    But you don't fuck the best venison there is with any type of tucker fucker.


Does that include home made gravy from the meat juices?

----------


## hunter308

> Happy to be part of the intervention.  If it comes to it I can hold his arms.


Just blow up the watties factory and be done with it or give him an option of HP sauce and HP sauce and search his backpack and confiscate his stash of watties

----------


## Wirehunt

> Does that include home made gravy from the meat juices?


Yes it does.

And I didn't realize you lived so near jafaland....

----------


## hunter308

> And I didn't realize you lived so near jafaland....


Fuck I can't think of a comeback for that one

----------


## Wirehunt

:Grin:   There isn't one.

----------


## Dundee

Wirehunt...my boarding pass might be next year if things go well

R93... I have been marched too the top of Waitangi/Tank Hill in the Army Training Ground many of times,no bloody sauce on top :Grin: 

Ebf... I are weaning myself of beer let me keep watties or p38 will be without a job :Sad: 

7mm... My firearms are locked away while I slurp back the last bottle of watties before the refill tanker tops it up :Grin: 

Wirehunt... fark that spicey shit with chilli :Sick: 

Rushy...As much as I would like to shake your hand and introduce myself and family but holding arms is a bit gay :Have A Nice Day: 

Hunter 308... if you had watties I wouldn't be typing this. :Psmiley: 

As for the convert VC...watties or beer,well I'm still drinking watties :Grin: 


Gadgetman these above people infiltrated your sins......have peace with them brother :Thumbsup:

----------


## mrs dundee

Hes nt the only one in the family,Sean Dundee has it on everything as well lol.

----------


## 308

> Cooked up a dose of venison for dinner tonight and cooked it medium rare/medium. Big improvement on well done. I repent my well done ways. For penance I will cook the back straps rare/medium rare.


I can highly recommend warming up ya dinner plate in the oven, cooking the steak (I go for blue but rare is acceptable) then putting it on the plate (resting) for about 5 mins. I do this with all steaks. The oven stops it going too cold and ya get 5 mins to muck about with ya veges.

It got explained to me once that the juices go back out to the edges or some such thing but all I can say is get two steaks the same, try one without resting and one with and see if you taste the difference.

Happy eating

----------


## Wirehunt

You have the power mrs dundee.  Use it.

----------


## hunter308

> Wirehunt...my boarding pass might be next year if things go well
> 
> R93... I have been marched too the top of Waitangi/Tank Hill in the Army Training Ground many of times,no bloody sauce on top
> 
> Ebf... I are weaning myself of beer let me keep watties or p38 will be without a job
> 
> 7mm... My firearms are locked away while I slurp back the last bottle of watties before the refill tanker tops it up
> 
> Wirehunt... fark that spicey shit with chilli
> ...


I am an ex-watties addict ( I now eat have greggs if I aint got any home made left) and I used to have sauce on everything till I finally got shown the errors of my ways mum hid the tomato sauce and rationed it out as she saw fit I started again after I left home the current missus' father smacked me over the knuckles with a butter knife for putting sauce on the roast dinner he cooked for us. Now days a carton of greggs sauce lasts two weeks here. Also used to drown stews with lots of Lee and Perrins sauce (and still do when I have it on hand)

----------


## Wirehunt

L&P is for stews.

----------


## gadgetman

> Gadgetman these above people infiltrated your sins......have peace with them brother


I have been known to shake the hand of those that have wronged me before, one to the tune of $25k. Being someone who has not grown up with wild game, and being unreasonably new at this getting it myself, I'm learning. Just between you and me I still think it tastes better well done but it is much more tender on the lighter cooked side. I shall persist with a piping hot pan and see how it turns out, I think the caramelization on the outside will be the key to taste.

----------


## Wirehunt

In fact mrs dundee here's an idea to get it out of their system.
You take control of the sauce as you know how much they apply, with this control you can also add a shitload of Tabasco sauce at random times.  In doing thing they with learn to never trusty sauce again!

----------


## Rushy

> I think the caramelization on the outside will be the key to taste.


Don't think GM.  Certainly don't over think.  Just cook to medium rare and enjoy.

----------


## Rushy

> In fact mrs dundee here's an idea to get it out of their system.
> You take control of the sauce as you know how much they apply, with this control you can also add a shitload of Tabasco sauce at random times.  In doing thing they with learn to never trusty sauce again!


You are a crafty bugger Wirehunt.  I like that.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep farkin hot pan GM, nothing worse than a steak with no browning on it.

----------


## kotuku

> Yep farkin hot pan GM, nothing worse than a steak with no browning on it.


 dont stop there man get the oxyacetylene out and give that bloody steak a real seeing too.me ???steak??whip its horns off ,wipe its arse ,toss it on the plate.how did  I find it.lifted up me spuds and peas and there the bastard was!! :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> dont stop there man get the oxyacetylene out and give that bloody steak a real seeing too.me ???steak??whip its horns off ,wipe its arse ,toss it on the plate.how did  I find it.lifted up me spuds and peas and there the bastard was!!


I think you may have miss under stood my post ?

I like anywhere from blue to rare which means a really hot pan to get it seared in less than a minute .

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gadgetman

> I think you may have miss under stood my post ?
> 
> I like anywhere from blue to rare which means a really hot pan to get it seared in less than a minute .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Think you'll find he's saying the same. Hit it with a lot of heat fast.

----------


## kotuku

actually .i'llconfess ;imnot a great steak fan.
Id rather hoe into a feed of fresh farm killed muttonchops with plenty of salt ,and leave the bloody fat on!!

----------


## Rushy

> actually .i'llconfess ;imnot a great steak fan.
> Id rather hoe into a feed of fresh farm killed muttonchops with plenty of salt ,and leave the bloody fat on!!


I am a fan of both.  Fatty chops are bloody good.

----------


## Gibo

> I am a fan of both.  Fatty chops are bloody good.


Lamb cuttlets with the fat on!!!! one mouthful of heaven!!!

----------


## gadgetman

I'm with you on that kotuku, mutton or hogget any day over lamb.

----------


## Rushy

> I'm with you on that kotuku, mutton or hogget any day over lamb.


Yep it has a better taste but unfortunately not one that my wife likes.  Bummer sad Rushy

----------


## kotuku

my bloody oath.and theres nowt better than big thick slices of cold mutton.plenty of salt between two thick slices of bread ,with a touch of mint sauce if desired!
Cold mutton chops .a jar of homemade pickled onions a cold flagon of ale with Slim Dusty on the stereo.

----------


## Rushy

> my bloody oath.and theres nowt better than big thick slices of cold mutton.plenty of salt between two thick slices of bread ,with a touch of mint sauce if desired!
> Cold mutton chops .a jar of homemade pickled onions a cold flagon of ale with Slim Dusty on the stereo.


Stop it Kotuku stop it.  That is cruel and un called for torture. Damn we need to have a feed of that together one day.

----------


## Wirehunt

How to spot a redneck.

----------


## veitnamcam

Oddly I like my mutton chops very very well done, so the fat has rendered and become crispy.

----------


## Munsey

Talking mutton I've aquired a tast for mutton birds , boiled then grilled . Man they are good , my mate had half a dozen cooked for us on opening day .

----------


## gadgetman

> Oddly I like my mutton chops very very well done, so the fat has rendered and become crispy.


+1 to that.

----------


## veitnamcam

> +1 to that.


But dont dare do that to my veni steak!

----------


## gadgetman

> But dont dare do that to my veni steak!


I shall do my best. I'm adjusting to wild game, just have to go and get some more.

----------


## kotuku

redneck my arse-good old kiwi tucker and a hell of a lot more sustaining than a lot of these overpriced anorexic donkeydroppings these hi priced bloody chefsput before you today.have a skinny irish bint at work whose forever going on about her latest degustation or whatever.shes about as attractive as a starving daschund and her accent would strip paint of a dunny wall.

----------


## Rushy

> redneck my arse-good old kiwi tucker and a hell of a lot more sustaining than a lot of these overpriced anorexic donkeydroppings these hi priced bloody chefsput before you today.have a skinny irish bint at work whose forever going on about her latest degustation or whatever.shes about as attractive as a starving daschund and her accent would strip paint of a dunny wall.


Why not say what you really feel about it kotuku?  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Ryan

Tabasco is the dog's danglies... have it with butter chicken - never look back.

----------


## Wirehunt

See that's a chop thing, if it's not burned the fat is still solid.....

----------

